# Piranhas with Nigel Marven



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I taped the show and just uploaded it to http://www.torrentreactor.net/tracker/torr...ails.php?id=117 . It is 59 minutes long and around 600MB. Very good quality though. I was going to try to edit out the commercials (SP) but I didn't really have time. Props to me anyway. Any questions PM me.

If you really really need this and there is no way for you to download it I may burn a few copies and sent them through the mail. PM me. This is a last alternative!

To download this you are going to need Bit Torrent. Get it here

http://bt.degreez.net/

Be AWARE OF PORN POP UP. I think there is only one.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

some body did this a coupple days ago, but stope quick due to sever over load.....thanks to you mabe a few more people will get to see it.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

link doesn't work for me


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

just tryied it to doubble check.....dosn't work here eather


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Link is dead


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i have it WITHOUT commercials, if anyone want it, i can only send by MSN messenger and if you have a fast connection, at least DSL


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Link is fixed now. For some reason the addy lost a few chars when I copied and pasted the URL. Try clicking the link again and it will work.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm downloading it, and I'm almost halfway done! I can't wait.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

75 % done


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I have Net Zero Hi speed and it is downloading it may be a long time!! lol


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

great show, just watched it. thanks HighOctane


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Your Welcome.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

bittorrent rules, this is how I get all my "stuff"


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Awesome!!! I think it's cool when people share there stuff...


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

How long does it usually take for the download? mine says i have 300 hours of download time left, and it keeps going up!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

now its at 500 hours...


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks Highoctane!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

600....700...


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

now at 1000 hours! it says im connected to 0 peers with an average of 0.0% completed (total speed 0kb/s). Can anybody help out?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I will go really slow at first but it will eventually pick up. Give it time.


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

hope you dont have 56k.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

downloading now.


----------



## l3gacy1 (Nov 9, 2003)

thanx looking around for it!


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

damn~~~ i WMP is giving me problems, anyone use a diff media player?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

sweet I will have to download this when I get home from work


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

awesome!







thanks for the video HighOctane


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I keep getting an error after 1 and a half minutes in once it starts playing


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

same here..


----------



## alphozo (Dec 12, 2003)

it says that this torrent is dead and abandoned. Pls help me figure this out. Ive never used this program but would like to download this show. thanks


----------

